# XALAN - .csv zu .xml



## Tauchsieder (10. Jan 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gestern von meinem Chef die Aufgabe bekommen mit XALAN, Dateien von .csv in .xml zu konvertieren. Dazu habe ich mir "xalan-j_2_7_1-bin.zip" heruntergeladen und entpackt. Das Problem dabei ist folgendes: 

Ich gehöre zur "grafischen Oberflächen Generation", sprich ich habe noch nie mit der Windows Console gearbeitet. Dazu kommt, dass ich kein XML kann und noch nie von XLST gehört habe. Java kann ich auch nicht und bis Donnerstag Nachmittag soll ich fertig sein. 

Mit der XALAN Dokumentation komme ich selbstverständlich auch nicht zurecht, weil es dort keine Schritt für Schritt erklärung gibt, was ich in die Windows Konsole eingeben muss.

Hat irgendjemand zu viel Zeit und nicht die Lust mich auszulachen? Dann bitte ich denjenigen mir zu helfen. Danke.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Tauchsieder.


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2012)

Hast du denn eine konkrete Frage, oder möchtest du uns nur mitteilen dass du keine Ahnung hast was du machen sollst, oder ist das ein Jobangebot?


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. Jan 2012)

Ich wüsste gerne Schritt für Schritt, was ich wo eingeben soll. Ich könnte mir zwar alles Wissen was ich brauche aneignen, aber leider würde das sehr viel länger Dauern als bis Donnerstag Nachmittag.


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2012)

Na dann viel Glück... normalerweise gibt es hier nur Hilfe für Leute die Eigeninitiative zeigen.

*verschoben*


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. Jan 2012)

Dann stelle ich einfach mal ein paar Fragen:

Mich auf folgendes Tutorial beziehen, wüsste ich gerne was der PATH und der CLASSPATH ist:

How to convert XML to CSV and upload into Oracle database | MacLochlainns Weblog


----------



## AngryDeveloper (10. Jan 2012)

Wikipedia: PATH ? Wikipedia


> Ferner bezeichnet PATH:
> eine Umgebungsvariable unter vielen Betriebssystemen, die die Pfadnamen angibt, unter denen Programme zu suchen sind



Classpath: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classpath_(Java)

Oder von Sun: PATH and CLASSPATH (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > The Platform Environment)


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. Jan 2012)

Dankeschön. Soweit läuft jetzt alles. Ich versuche jetzt mit


```
java org.apache.xalan.xslt.Process -in xmlSource -xsl stylesheet -out outputfile
```

und dem Stylesheet von

A CSV to XML converter in XSLT 2.0

eine Testdatei, die ich mit Excel erzeugt habe umzuwandeln.

Dabei kommt folgender Fehler:


```
SystemId Unknown; Line -1; Column -1; XSLT-Fehler (javax.xml.transform.TransformerConfigurationException): javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: javax.xml.tranform.TransformerException: "as" Attribute ist nicht erlaubt für Element xsl:param!
```


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2012)

> "as" Attribute ist nicht erlaubt für Element xslaram!


Und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Klingt für mich sehr eindeutig


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. Jan 2012)

Gut, andere Frage. Kennt jemand von euch ein gutes XSLT Stylesheet um .csv in .xml Dateien umzuwandeln?


----------

